# 4x4 lock problems



## pjbnet (May 27, 2005)

I have a 6 month old xtrail sve diesal and have noticed a problem. When I use the 4x4 lock i drive for around 100 yards and I notice everything stiffen up. I mean that the car doesnt feel like it wants to move or as if the brakes are on. I also cannot use reverse and if I try I get a bang from the rear right wheel.

My dealer says there is nothing wrong but I am taking it back next week for them to look again.

Has anyone else had this?

Should the car be able to reverse in 4x4 lock?

The manual says that lock shouldnt be used for hard serfice driving but I never had a problem in my last xtrail.

Let me know what you guys think as im unsure if the dealer is correct or not.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Just curious, pjbnet, but DO you drive in LOCK on hard surfaces? And if so, why?
I don't think your problem is normal. Nothing like that happens with my 2.5, and you should be able to back up in LOCK.
I have heard of overusing the LOCK function so that the drivetrain overheats and has to be rested until it cools down. But that apparently takes a couple of hours of steady, hard use.
You have a problem and your dealer should not be denying it.


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh oh.....I hope you haven't been locking it on pavement.

My dealer warned me never to put our new Xtrail in true 4x4 on pavement because it binds all the gears up and is meant to have some slippage....like on mud or snow.


----------



## pjbnet (May 27, 2005)

Sounds drastic then if its the gears. I always have it in 2wd mode but before its first service I just tried it for about 100 yards or so to make sure its working. It was on the road but hey I did the same in my last xtrail (02 modal) and it worked fine.

Oh well - its under warranty - they will sort it out I suppose.

Just for peace of mind though - what happens if you drive over rough terrain but get no slippage - does that bind the gears as well?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Correct me, but I was under the impression that the rear differential was electronically actuated and did not have any gears. Lock mode just tells the module to keep torque distribution at 50% for each axle. It also reverts automatically to Auto mode once you surpass the programmed speed limiter.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Correct me, but I was under the impression that the rear differential was electronically actuated and did not have any gears. Lock mode just tells the module to keep torque distribution at 50% for each axle. It also reverts automatically to Auto mode once you surpass the programmed speed limiter.



You're right Terranismo!


----------



## pjbnet (May 27, 2005)

Well hopefully they will be able to fix it - or they will find an xtrail for sale!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*UPDATE ??*

This seems like a fairly significant event - - was wondering if pjbnet might have an update / outcome / resolution of the problem ?? 

or if maybe any other members have heard anything ??

Cheers = Roger


----------



## pjbnet (May 27, 2005)

Update!

My local dealer have had the car back twice. Once for its 12k service and the second because I wasnt satisfied that there is nothing wrong.

The official answer from them is that there is nothing wrong with the car and that I shouldnt run it in 4x4 lock on the road. This is due the the diffs being locked and the car expects some slippage. I have been told that the 4x4 lock is for when I have the car stuck in a ditch and to use it to get me out and then turn it off. 

This is fair enough but I had a 2002 model before the 2004 and I didnt have the same problems. I also dont see how the car wont just go in reverse in a straight line. I would also expect to use the 4x4 lock so that I didnt get stuck in the first place so unfortunately I have lost my faith in the xtrail and will be looking at a landrover of some kind next.

Apart from this I think the xtrail is a great car to drive (especially the 2.2 dci which has far more power than my last petrol modal) and is quite comfortable just dont use it for offroading as I think nissan have got in wrong in the xtrail and right in the pathfinder!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

pjbnet,

Firstly, the xtrail was never designed to have the 4x4 mode locked on sealed roads and this is also the case with many other 4wd's. I can't see a reason of why you would want to lock your hubs on a sealed road.

I take my exy off-road often and even when driving on a well compacted sand, I found that "auto" mode was more than sufficient.

I only used 4wd lock mode, when crossing a mud hole or driving through "very" soft sand.

The 4wd mode will cut-off and revert back to "auto mode" if you travel greater than 30kms/hour.

You can't compare a soft-roader to a full-time 4wd, as the 2 are completely different (one has low range and the other one hasn't).

The xtrail was NEVER designed to be a full time off-road car and this was definitely not my expectation when I bought it.

It's a recreational type of car, that can be used off-road to a certain limit and its 4wd system and not having a low range gear is one of the limits that you'll need to keep in mind when going off-road.

On the other hand the Pathfinder is certainly a better choice for off-roading, but that depends on how much extra you wanna spend on many things (price, petrol and maintenance) everything comes at a price and you always get what you pay for 

At the end, I guess it all depends on your personal choice and the driving conditions you gonna take your car/s through.

Best of luck.

Just for a bit of fun ( and I mean no offence to you at all) but have you considered this beast? LOL


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for this, pjbnet. It's helpful for me and no doubt will be of value to other members as well.

I'm inclined to agree with you - that something seems wrong. If one accepts not locking it on a smooth, solid surface to avoid problems, then what's the explanation for the situation with "reverse" ??

I can appreciate the negative vibes that you have at this moment. However, you mentioned that you just had your 12K check. That being said, you have lots of warranty remaining (and this is a power-train issue) and if it does manifest itself into a major problem then you should be covered.

If Nissan is correct (that there's not a problem) then you should be trouble-free for some time to come. Obviously you do like the vehicle, aside form the current woes.

Jalal's points about these units be more "soft-roaders" than "off-roaders" is well taken. But, when one has an "option" on a vehicle - especially one with a button !! - it's natural to want to try it to see if it works. When the Owner's manual doesn't suggest where or how this should be done, I think many owners may do exactly as you did.

Hang in there - every cloud has a silver lining !!

Cheers = Roger





pjbnet said:


> Update!
> 
> My local dealer have had the car back twice. Once for its 12k service and the second because I wasnt satisfied that there is nothing wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Eh ! com'on Jalal,
This is a Nissan Site; No "F..." word here please 





aussietrail said:


> Just for a bit of fun ( and I mean no offence to you at all) but have you considered this beast? LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I know, I know and sorry to be rude  didn't mean to use the "F.. word" here of course, but did you see the size of that thing? LOL 

Now tell me what kind of 4x4 lock problems or gound clearance can you have with that? LOL just kidding.

It's not my type of course, unless the "F" would be replaced with "N"


----------



## pjbnet (May 27, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> pjbnet,


Have you seen the size of the country roads in the UK!!!! I think I would have fun with that beast!

Thanks for your comments - just a quicky note that I actually have bought Nissans for 14 years now (apart from 1 ford which was pants but we wont go into that) and love em. The X-trail is a really cool car to drive I just hate it when you have a incling that things are wrong but cannot be found (especially when you have had one before without the same problem). So all in all unless the Volvo XC90 comes down in price a little I will be sticking with the beast I have (hee hee).


----------

